
DNA Tattoos Are the Final Frontier of Love - dnetesn
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/09/style/dna-tattoos.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fscience&action=click&contentCollection=science&region=stream&module=stream_unit&version=latest&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront&_r=0
======
pizza
Reminded me too much of the poem in one of my favorite cyberpunk/snow crash-
esque mixtapes ever:

 _Where is my mind?

An abandoned oil rig stands in for the garden of Eden. A garden is a walled
space with vegetation. It contains encrypted knowledge of good and evil. 777
terabytes of data contained in a single gram of DNA. Wiping a tear off your
cheek. Salty.

The ocean is grey. Makes you feel like there's something wrong with it. What's
the word?

'Contaminated'

Mandate Tonic,

Dance Titan Om,

An albatross has swallowed an Evian bottle.

When 2 become 1.

Like all people, they contained multitudes. Like all situations, this was
several situations at once. sometimes I looked away and ate peanuts and drank
Club Mate. Sometimes I thought about what time it was. Then I was on the verge
of tears. Then I laughed a lot.

420 Park Avenue

Drexciya

François Rabelais

Quake 7 Arena

Caiman Nearness

Arcane Sans Mine

Amnesia Scanner

In a taxicraft. Magnetic hover. Tunnels. Plebs light fires and roast stray
cats. Taste memory of gnawing on stringy cat meat. Cats are mostly bones and
fur. Memories of paper money, also on fire. Memories of diamonds. Rare
minerals, tea bowls repaired with gold.

Kintsugi. Gnu I Kits. King Suit.

Nothing less than a 1000 years old.

Street view, upper level:

Gregorian monks in technical fabrics. Robes with mesh and intelligence. UV
face tattoos glow in the dark. Yellow contacts, sharp fangs.

Monks are chanting:

Google Krishna,

Shrinkage Go Lo,

Angels Rig Hook,

Regal Kings Ooh,

Ice cream melting on his chest.

Yourdicklooksgreatinthoseheels.com

Handguns, rare butterflies. elaborate prison tattoo of a tiger in mid leap.

Augmented reality contact lenses.

Red bull energy drink.

Fleshlight. Shell fight.

Septum streched, thicker rings are more beautiful. chain on neck.

Bull ring on nose.

Fake lashes. AFK lashes.

Nails so long that these hands can no longer grab things.

Voice control override.

This could be us but you playin'

thunderdome

thunderdome anagrams

We're gonna take everything before we secess. We need more weapons. Hi-speed
Wi-Fi provided by drones is a given. Arab money in ciphered currencies.
Treasure island. Buccaneers and buried gold.

A stream of more or less violent crimes.

What was violence again?

Floor 312. We're there. I hand the driver a flake of skin and a fingernail.

The oil rig. A bird flies over. We extend our arm and stand completely still.
Bird lands. Bird makes sound. Gently touch bird. It lets that happen. Bird
says: ______________ . Identify bird: sparrow. Place filter on sparrow.
Mosaic, turbulent displace, hue/saturation. Bird is simplified, jagged edges,
orange for now.

scan_

[https://soundcloud.com/amnesia-scanner/as-angels-rig-
hook-1](https://soundcloud.com/amnesia-scanner/as-angels-rig-hook-1)

